# Creaking interior areas



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looking at the forest green color car, no. Try and give them the best description possible so they can pinpoint it sooner. Their test drive is going to be super short and limited. 

One can say plasti dipping(festive rubberized coating) front and back of your silver pieces can solve/prevent it but may not catch your particular issue.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

It sounds like it's actually coming from inside/below the shifter area, not necessarily those plastic pieces. This noise is behind & below those.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a ton of creaks pooping up especially around my door panels.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't say I ever had any creakiness in my ECO. I did have chassis braces in front and rear both towers and lower chassis. These probably limited body flex which in turn limited any creaks/squeaks.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Can't say I ever had any creakiness in my ECO. I did have chassis braces in front and rear both towers and lower chassis. These probably limited body flex which in turn limited any creaks/squeaks.


But not panels from resonant frequencies


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> But not panels from resonant frequencies


 - Never had that either, but just had stock sound system. The only vibration I had was a little when slowing from high speed with the brakes, annoying but not enough to take the car in for rotors/resurfacing. Still not enough to vibrate any panels or dash.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Its very slight even before I modified my system, resonant frequencies occur in a nature and especially in cars. Everything that I can think of has a fs. can be contributed by forces of nature and machine.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nothing around the console or the seat but I have an annoying buzzing noise from the front passenger armrest. It's going back to the dealer for the 2nd time to fix. Other than that it's very quiet.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> I have a ton of creaks pooping up especially around my door panels.


Is it possible your (2) massive 18in subs are the cause of this?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

99_XC600 said:


> Nothing around the console or the seat but I have an annoying buzzing noise from the front passenger armrest. It's going back to the dealer for the 2nd time to fix. Other than that it's very quiet.


Hi there,

Very sorry you have to head to the dealership again for this concern. Please let me know if any additional assistance with this down the road. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

FlintCruze said:


> Whenever I turn in the city (both left & right) I get some audible creaking noise coming from the drivers seat and shifter area of the center console. Is this a common trait or something I should bring up?


My drivers seat(power) will make a creaking noise as you describe if the front of the seat is set very high. Adjust your seat, I bet it goes away. 

My passenger seat back made a creaking sound in the 3K-30K range that I figured out was the seat back, if anyone even a 100lb person was siting in it and I turned a corner, its like the metal seat frame couldn't take the force. You could even push on the seat back and make the sound, yet my dealer could not duplicate and just re-torqued the seat bolts. Thankfully it has worn and and stopped making sound.


----------

